# 603 Respiratory specialist Investigation on current state of tuberculosis Required



## nnawalage (Apr 8, 2018)

After going for medical examination, when I login to e-medical it shows following.
603 Respiratory specialist Investigation on current state of tuberculosis -Required

I am so desperate about this and have following questions.

1. I had never been diagnosed with TB or had any symptoms, so why does it request for this examination?

2. What is this examination, and how long will it take to do the test and get the results?

3. What is the possibility that my test results will get fail again?

I am so desperate about this. Your help is very much appreciated.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nnawalage said:


> After going for medical examination, when I login to e-medical it shows following.
> 
> 603 Respiratory specialist Investigation on current state of tuberculosis -Required
> 
> ...


1 - Could you have accidentally declared yes to any TB related question on any form? Otherwise your X-ray likely indicated something, could have been a false positive or undiagnosed. 

2 - Usually they require folks to do a sputum test and observe the samples for 3 months I believe before a doc shares an opinion. 

3 - If you do have TB you are given the opportunity to take a course of treatment, and attempt to meet the medical requirement again is my understanding. 

TB is one of the few medical conditions written into the migration legislation, so it might be worth looking it up. Also there is an old (2017) Medical Officer of the Commonwealth Advice Pack floating around on the net due to a FOI request that may shed more light.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

1. I had never been diagnosed with TB or had any symptoms, so why does it request for this examination?

The simple reason is because your x-ray looks suspicious of TB infection. Please note that most TB infection is insidious and may have no symptom at all, especially in chronic and non-contagious TB.

2. What is this examination, and how long will it take to do the test and get the results?
Not so sure about this.

3. What is the possibility that my test results will get fail again?
My understanding is that if your TB is diagnosed as active, you are required to get treatment (normally for at least 6 months) and get it cured (stable and not contagious) before getting PR approval.


----------



## nnawalage (Apr 8, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 1 - Could you have accidentally declared yes to any TB related question on any form? Otherwise your X-ray likely indicated something, could have been a false positive or undiagnosed.
> 
> 2 - Usually they require folks to do a sputum test and observe the samples for 3 months I believe before a doc shares an opinion.
> 
> ...


No I haven't accidentally declared yes to any TB related question. This is so frustrating but now I think I got no option than going through the medical.


----------



## nnawalage (Apr 8, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> 1. I had never been diagnosed with TB or had any symptoms, so why does it request for this examination?
> 
> The simple reason is because your x-ray looks suspicious of TB infection. Please note that most TB infection is insidious and may have no symptom at all, especially in chronic and non-contagious TB.
> 
> ...


This is frustrating. Anyway, thanks for answering my question.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nnawalage said:


> No I haven't accidentally declared yes to any TB related question. This is so frustrating but now I think I got no option than going through the medical.


Can't imagine how frustrating it must be - the silver lining is that if you do indeed have TB, you will get a chance to get treatment now. 

Hope it all works out my friend


----------



## nnawalage (Apr 8, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Can't imagine how frustrating it must be - the silver lining is that if you do indeed have TB, you will get a chance to get treatment now.
> 
> Hope it all works out my friend


Yeah, Thank you very much for the kind words.


----------



## SL_EXPAT (Mar 25, 2019)

nnawalage said:


> Yeah, Thank you very much for the kind words.


Nawalage, I think this concern on TB is more prevalent with applications from SL.
My father applied for a visitor visa some time back , and based on some patch on the lung he was required to do further testing.
He has never been a TB patient and even the subsequent testing was negative.
Only impact was the delay in receiving the tourist visa by few months.

Don't worry


----------



## nnawalage (Apr 8, 2018)

SL_EXPAT said:


> Nawalage, I think this concern on TB is more prevalent with applications from SL.
> My father applied for a visitor visa some time back , and based on some patch on the lung he was required to do further testing.
> He has never been a TB patient and even the subsequent testing was negative.
> Only impact was the delay in receiving the tourist visa by few months.
> ...


Yeah, it could be, but have to wait till the subsequent test results come.  The test will start on next week. Any way, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Jmedipalli (May 1, 2019)

nnawalage said:


> This is frustrating. Anyway, thanks for answering my question.


It will be like a sputum test.

Three days early in the morning you have to give your sputum sample and you will get that result by the end of the day mostly. If this result shows negative then there is nothing to worry.

After that, they will culture the sample to see if any signs of growing(not sure about the medical terms). This will take 90 days. After 90 days again a chest X-ray will be there.

Hope this helps.


----------



## nnawalage (Apr 8, 2018)

Jmedipalli said:


> It will be like a sputum test.
> 
> Three days early in the morning you have to give your sputum sample and you will get that result by the end of the day mostly. If this result shows negative then there is nothing to worry.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I called the medical center. They will take sputum samples for 3 days, but they will not give the result by end of 3rd day.  And they will culture the the samples for everybody for about 2.5 months and then take another X-ray after 3 months. Then only they will give the results.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

nnawalage said:


> Yeah, I called the medical center. They will take sputum samples for 3 days, but they will not give the result by end of 3rd day.  And they will culture the the samples for everybody for about 2.5 months and then take another X-ray after 3 months. Then only they will give the results.


It does take this long to culture the TB bacteria. It is annoying but you just have to wait. Good Luck!


----------



## nnawalage (Apr 8, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> It does take this long to culture the TB bacteria. It is annoying but you just have to wait. Good Luck!


Thank you.


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

What is surprising to me is, why did the doctor in the first instant did not indicate that further test would be required?


----------



## nnawalage (Apr 8, 2018)

RockyRaj said:


> What is surprising to me is, why did the doctor in the first instant did not indicate that further test would be required?


Yeah, that is the most frustrating thing to me as well, I am pretty sure the if there was an issue with the x-ray, the doctor who have examined me should have noticed that, he could have taken another x-ray to double check. But I guess he just ignored or did not check the x-ray properly. I guess this is my bad luck.


----------



## barrogajemalyn8 (7 mo ago)

nnawalage said:


> After going for medical examination, when I login to e-medical it shows following.
> 603 Respiratory specialist Investigation on current state of tuberculosis -Required
> 
> I am so desperate about this and have following questions.
> ...





nnawalage said:


> Yeah, I called the medical center. They will take sputum samples for 3 days, but they will not give the result by end of 3rd day.  And they will culture the the samples for everybody for about 2.5 months and then take another X-ray after 3 months. Then only they will give the results.


If your result I'd positive for tb they give ag medicine?


----------



## Nidz2080 (5 mo ago)

JennyWang said:


> 1. I had never been diagnosed with TB or had any symptoms, so why does it request for this examination? The simple reason is that your x-ray looks suspicious of TB infection. Please note that most TB infection is insidious and may have no symptom at all, especially in chronic and non-contagious TB. 2. What is this examination, and how long will it take to do the test and get the results? Not so sure about this. 3. What is the possibility that my test results will get fail again? My understanding is that if your TB is diagnosed as active, you are required to get treatment (normally for at least 6 months) and get it cured (stable and not contagious) before getting PR approval.


 How did you go, did you have your checkups done? did everything go well?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Nidz2080 said:


> How did you go, did you have your checkups done? did everything go well?


Please quote nnawalage.


----------

